

How to Care for Introverts - shioyama
http://approache.com/blog/how-to-care-for-introverts/

======
pge
Another good article on the subject of caring for your introvert:
[http://m.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2003/03/caring-
for...](http://m.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2003/03/caring-for-your-
introvert/2696/)

